# لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.



## الملاك الأبيض (10 مايو 2010)

مرحبا عرايس ومرحبا بباقي البنات في متجري متجر زهرة القطيف
عندي لكم لانجري ررررررروعه خاصه للي قاعده تجهز لزواجها. وبأسعار جدا رائعه . وعندي الكثير من العروض لشعر ربيع فلا تدعي الفرصه تفوتك
من ضمن عروض شهر جمادى
.عند شرائك ب 200 ريال تحصلين على قطعه لانجري مجانا 
2.عند شرائك ب 500 ريال تحصلين على قطعتين لانجري مجانا وتوصيل مجانا 
3.عندي شرائك ب 1000 ريال تحصلين على 5 قطع مجانا و توصيل مجانا.
4.عند طلبك حقيبتين (شنط) تحصلين على محفظه مجانا. طبعا جميع الشنط مضمونه 100% مثل اللي تباع بالمجمعات التجاريه وهي عاليه الجوده وجلد فاخر واغلبها فرنسية الصنع.


جميع هده العروض محدوده بالزمن فلا تدعي الفرضه تفوتك ,العرض ساري حتى نهاية ربيع الاول واسعارنا تنافسيه من حيث الرخص. الى الان لاتوجد اي تاجره في المنتدى توفر لك ما يوفره متجر زهرة القطيف بهده الاسعار وان وجد فهي لا توفر لك العروض الخاصه لمتجر زهرة القطيف. 


http://flower-q.com/cart/​


----------



## أحلى منى (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

يسلمووو ع الموضوع الروعه والله يوفقك ويسهل دربك


----------



## الملاك الأبيض (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي .. ومرورك أروع


----------



## عاشقة مستحيل (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

مووووووووووووووفقه ببيعها


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

موفقه يااااااقلبي


----------



## جنا2010 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لانجررررري وشنط 2010 ولا أحلى من كذا .. تفضلي وأنتي الحكم.*

موفقة اختي


----------

